# Glass supply



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey there anyone know of a place to get glass in the east end.the place I usually go to has closed down...


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

There is a place on Midland, it's called something like "Palace" / "Mirror Palace" or something like that. It's about half way between Lawrence and Ellesmere, on the West side.

EDIT: I just googled it, it says " Permanently closed" . Sorry


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Home Hardware sells and cuts glass, do you have one near you?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes joe that's where I went first ... 

I want a little thicker then what home hardware has


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Place Glass on Midland just north of Lawrence.

their prices are not bad, i bought my glass baffles from them a few months ago, nice people

CASH ONLY


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Palace glass*

Place on Midland closed permanently 
That was my goto place


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Tom.

Suburban glass (recently moved to Pickering) is where I go for smaller cuts. 

That or the Home Hardware in Stouffville.

For tempered and large pieces of thick glass try TriTemp, but they might be trade only unless you pay cash up front. If you talk to Lorraine or Samra, tell them Kevin sent you.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Not really the location you're looking for but I get all my glass from Apollo Glass and Mirror in Aurora. Family business, awesome to deal with.


----------



## jeprox (Feb 21, 2011)

*Ely's at morningside and sheppard*

have you tried Ely's at morningside and sheppard? it is north east along morningside? they make windows and mirrors. let me know.

j


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

I used to go to Future Temp Glass which is a big factory and mostly for trades.

But the office staff there are Mean AF !!!


----------

